# Controlled labs blue rhino



## goob (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone tried this?

Ingredients....

Rhino Test Complex: 1100mg
Tribulus Terrestris (Extracted for 80% Steroidal Saponins and 30% Protodioscin), Avena Sativa (Extracted for 15% Avenacosides A & B), Eurycoma Longifolia (Longjack Extracted for 28% Bioactive Glyco Peptides, 40% Glyco Saponins and 30% polysaccharides)


----------



## X.Factor (Nov 30, 2006)

I tried it before and was on nothing else and I really liked it, I would choose this over 6-oxo anyday. I had some pretty wild aggression.


----------



## ebrake74 (Dec 1, 2006)

6OXO in max doseage would be more powerful 600mg per day.  Try stacking Blue Rhino with 6OXO if you want a real boost.


----------



## goob (Dec 3, 2006)

X.Factor said:


> I tried it before and was on nothing else and I really liked it, I would choose this over 6-oxo anyday. I had some pretty wild aggression.



Thanks for the replies guys.

What sort of aggression are you reffering too?  Does it make you more prone to snap at people (or worse). Increased agitation and less patience, or does it make you want to kick peoples asses? 

Must say that increased aggression in the gym, can only be a good thing.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 3, 2006)

i'd say this looks like most trib products . I really like T-bomb II and i have another bottle of Nitro T3 from nxcare that i'll try out later.


----------



## ebrake74 (Dec 4, 2006)

I would say less patience and increased aggitation.


----------



## emitecaps (Dec 4, 2006)

What color are the caps for Blue Rhino and Blue Up? I had some White Blood and the caps were blue which was kind of confusing given their naming convention.


----------



## icanrace (Dec 5, 2006)

Blue Rhino did nothing for me.

Vitrix or Forza-T are good tribulus products imo.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 5, 2006)

I've gotten nothing notable from a tribulas product after a bottle.

I doubt it.


----------



## goob (Dec 5, 2006)

I've heard (some) good things regarding the longjack, and that it can be good for the libedo.

It also contains 6.5mg of yohimbe, which i've heard can have some bad effects, anyone have any experience (good/bad) with this?

Got a good deal on this hence the original question.  1st choice was Anabolic matrix rx, but it was more exspensive.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 5, 2006)

Taking AMRX. 

Honestly, I just don't see anything "different".


----------



## goob (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow. Tried this yesterday. The bottle directs (unclearly) to take two as a dose.  However, i don't think they meant at once.....
.....which, of course is what i did, duly following what i thought was the reconmended dose.

What a rush. It was vaguely narcotic, i was picked up like a horny meercat with a metanphetimine addiction and rushed around as if on speed. I would suspect that this was the effect of the yohimbe (6.5mg) that the product contains.  
Due to work i have yet to test this in the weightroom, but with this sort of effect, i can possibly foresee some supercharged workouts ahead.

Ihear that yohimbe affects people in varying ways, has anyone had any dealings with yohimbe/yohimbine?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 15, 2006)

I like yohimbine. It works pretty good for spot injections


----------



## nni (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah, yohimbine will give you a rush and enhance libido, not test though.

jim snow, read up on activate and the nha stack.


----------

